# [EAT] Tanzania | road infrastructure • Barabara za Tanzania



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Minjingu-Babati*










http://i970.photobucket.com/albums/ae190/tanzan_2010/6-11.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*ILULA HILLS IN IRINGA*










http://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc475/xiaohan1/18.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*sam nujoma road dsm*











http://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc475/xiaohan1/5401491256_6da0d2bc70_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

_*Barabara ya Manyoni-Itigi-Chaya [89.3 km]*_




















*Images credit: Michuzi Blog* http://michuzi-matukio.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/dkt-john-pombe-magufuli-ahitimisha.html​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The 12.9 km Mwenge-Tegeta dual carriageway in Dar es Salaam.

*Image credit: Ikulu *via Michuzi Blog http://michuzi-matukio.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/jk-afungua-rasmi-barabara-ya-mwenge.html


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*A14 trunk road*












Image credit: http://issamichuzi.blogspot.co.uk/2014/12/nani-kasema-tanga-hakuna-kibao-cha.html









Slash-and-burn? 

Image credit: http://issamichuzi.blogspot.co.uk/2014/12/yale-yaleeeee.html​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mwisho wa Lami [Kondoa-Babati Road]*










*
Image credit: Michuzi Blog* http://issamichuzi.blogspot.co.uk/2014/12/mwisho-wa-lami-barabara-ya-kondoa-babati.html​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Tunduma - Sumbawanga highway [225 km]*










http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-yIHEaMgvpuc/VM_odf5NI3I/AAAAAAAHBOU/Suo5c2nFxfc/s1100/7.JPG​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Korogwe - Mombo road widening*





























*Source: Michuzi Blog* http://issamichuzi.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/ujenzi-na-upanuzi-wa-barabara-eneo-la.html​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*To Arusha:








http://nhoover.smugmug.com/Unicycli... 12-17-05 by Matthew Wegner (IMG_1906)-XL.jpg*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*78 km Peramiho - Mbinga inauguration*










http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-omUb_p5jdQc/U8rZI6sNliI/AAAAAAAAoKA/elTq3n6rdeo/s1600/1.JPG​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*To Iringa:








https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3919/14592085386_37dca8e17a_b.jpg*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*TO LAKE MANYARA NATIONAL PARK​*



​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*AT 7*


Flickr 上 samt_st 的 A 7, Tanzania



Flickr 上 samt_st 的 A 7, Tanzania


Flickr 上 samt_st 的 Photo​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

NAMTUMBO DISTRICT TO OTHER PARTS OF RUVUMA REGION ​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*A 104, Tanzania*



Flickr 上 samt_st 的 A 104, Tanzania


Flickr 上 samt_st 的 A 104, Tanzania



Flickr 上 samt_st 的 Photo



Flickr 上 samt_st 的 A 104, Tanzania



Flickr 上 samt_st 的 A 104, Tanzania


Flickr 上 samt_st 的 A 104, Tanzania​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-RYwqUX-wR...UA/s1600/bb2bb1362f548b7866c5a726b59a8765.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*DODOMA -SINGIDA CENTRAL TANZANIA
*




​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*NYERERE ROAD*









​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*MOROGORO ROAD*







[/CENTER]


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Could the title of this thread be changed from 

[EAT] Tanzania Roads & Highways

to 

[EAT] Tanzania | road infrastructure • Barabara za Tanzania

Barabara za Tanzania simply means roads/highways of Tanzania in the Swahili language.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Done!


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Done!


Thanks


----------



## miumiuwonwon (Jan 15, 2014)

*Cab Ride Tanzania (Part I): Arusha - Northern Circuit Safari*

Route marked in yellow.




































Soil Degradation caused by human activities can be often seen on the road.









The most spotted cars on the road are 4x4 off-road vehicles for safari tours ...









... and two big open trucks.









The newly paved main road is in very good condition.































































But once you're off the main road, it could be dusty and bumpy, ...



























... or even like this.









Get ready for a wild race in Africa!









By me.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

^^ I see nothing has changed on this route in last 9 years except there is more traffic


----------



## miumiuwonwon (Jan 15, 2014)

*Cab Ride Tanzania (Part II): Arusha*

Arusha is Tanzania's gateway to the northern circuit of well-known national parks and the starting point of safari tours. It's also a large, sprawling city with all the contradictions that brings.









Sokoine Road is the real commercial heart of Arusha. This main street is well served by many banks, small shops and boutiques, bars, cafes and restaurants, as well as several shopping malls and supermarkets. The bustling central market, just north of Sokoine Road, sells an excellent assortment of fresh fruit and vegetables and other local produce. The street also abounds with public, religious and cultural facilities.






























































































































The central business district of Arusha is located around the Clock Tower. It's the main tourist hub because it's supposed to mark the exact midpoint between Cairo and Cape Town, as well as the center of Uganda, Kenya and Tanzania. There are a number of very good hotels popular with tourists and expats for dining, coffee or swimming in this area.













































By me.


----------



## miumiuwonwon (Jan 15, 2014)

*Cab Ride Tanzania (Part III): Arusha - Kilimanjaro National Park*

The road from Arusha via Usa-River township, Moshi township and Kilimanjaro Airport to Kilimanjaro National Park is the westernmost part of Arusha–Holili–Taveta–Voi Road (A23).









The stretch between Arusha and Usa-River was upgraded from a single two-way to a double lane, four-way road a couple of years ago.













































The crossroad behind Usa-River leads to Arusha National Park, one of the few parks in Tanzania where you can take a fantastic walking safari. 









Back to the main road. From Usa-River on it shrinks again into a two-lane road.








































































By me.


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

^^ massive discount for kerosene instead of diesel! do people just tank their cars with this instead?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

2245 TZS = 0.86 EUR per liter. Sounds cheap, but half of the population lives on less than 2 dollars per day.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Kerosene is used for cooking, not transport


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

keber said:


> Kerosene is used for cooking, not transport


Kerosene and its derivatives are used for planes.


----------



## miumiuwonwon (Jan 15, 2014)

Another interesting thing is that I was told prices would remain the same during a certain period of time. I could confirm that because I noticed during my stay that every gas station actually offered the same prices.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

g.spinoza said:


> Kerosene and its derivatives are used for planes.


 And in Africa mostly for cooking:
https://energypedia.info/wiki/Cooking_with_Kerosene


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

keber said:


> Kerosene is used for cooking, not transport


but a diesel engine will run happily on kerosene, especially if diluted with regular diesel...


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Maybe, but here it is used, as I said, for cooking and heating. In 5 weeks being there I never saw anybody filling their tank with kerosene but many were filling their small canisters. Be aware, that there is not plenty lot of wood in Tanzania, no coal or gas.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The country is also rapidly growing, from 35 to 55 million people since 2000. And that growth is relatively rural, there is only one really big city (Dar es Salaam), the rest are much smaller cities. That puts stress on natural resources like wood. Some countries in the region have been significantly deforested, like Rwanda.


----------



## miumiuwonwon (Jan 15, 2014)

*Cab Ride Tanzania (Part IV): Paje - Nungwi, Zanzibar*

Zanzibar is a semi-autonomous region of Tanzania. It lies in the Indian Ocean and consists of many small islands and two large ones - Unguja (the main island, referred to informally as Zanzibar) and Pemba Island. 









We start our trip at Paje, a small village known as the "Pearl of Zanzibar". It is one of the world-class kitesurfing spots. 

1 We're encountering a dala-dala, a minibus share taxi. It's the most used means of local transport in Tanzania.









2,3 The giant and aged mango trees are so close together that they create a magnificent tunnel-like atmosphere. It's said that the current President of Zanzibar was born nearby.


















4,5


















6,7,8



























9,10 We're now on the east coast of the island. Interestingly, you can see full-sized luxury beachfront resorts dotted along the road on your right hand, ...


















11,12,13 ... whilst (mostly) on your left hand only concrete-block-and-tin-roof houses or even mud-and-thatched-roof huts in which the locals live.



























14 Vast white sandy beaches and beautiful turquoise water in front of us.









15 Young school girls on their way home - lunch break!









16,17,18,19




































20,21 We're now at the village of Nungwi. It's located at the very northern tip of the island and is the second biggest town of Unguja just after Stone Town.


















By me.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Construction started in 2018 on the Dar es Salaam - Chalinze - Morogoro toll road (this is trunk road T1). 

The first stage was completed last year on the outskirts of Dar es Salaam (up to Kibaha).

Documentation from 2019 was speaking of a six lane grade-separated expressway with a 120 km/h design speed to Chalinze (62 km) and a four lane road to Morogoro (135 km). However the satellite images show a lower standard road, there is only one small interchange and there appear to be left in, left out entrances elsewhere, but there are also pedestrian crossings. This isn't what you normally understand to be a 120 km/h design speed.









View Project


Visit the post for more.




www.au-pida.org










Tanzania Toll Road: Chalinze to Dar es Salaam | AUDA-NEPAD







www.nepad.org


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The new bridge over the Wami River (trunk road T2).




























Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A 3.2 kilometer bridge is under construction west of Mwanza, over a bay of Lake Victoria. It is part of trunk road T4, which travels around the Tanzanian side of Lake Victoria.

The construction period is 2019-2024. Recent images show a temporary support bridge completed.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A groundbreaking ceremony is scheduled tomorrow for the 112 kilometer Dodoma Ring Road.









African Development Bank president begins three-day official visit to Tanzania - African Business


Download logoAfrican Development Bank Group (www.AfDB.org) President Dr. Akinwumi A. Adesina began a three-day official visit to Tanzania on Monday. The




african.business





A small portion on the east side of the city (11 km) has already been built. Construction started in 2014 and seemed mostly completed in 2016 but apparently the finishing touches weren't completed until 2021. 

Earlier, a report in July 2020 said that two Chinese companies were contracted to build this road. Is still still the case? Or have the re-awarded it? It seems like a long time between contract award and actual construction start.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A new bridge has recently opened in Dar es Salaam, it's called the 'Tanzanite Bridge'.

Location: Google Maps


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The T2 Arusha Bypass (42 kilometers) was officially inaugurated yesterday:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550444339301605378


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A 215 kilometer 120 km/h expressway is scheduled to start construction next year, from Kibaha to Morogoro, which is west of Dar es Salaam towards the interior. Morogoro is the roadway split from Dar es Salaam to Dodoma and Zambia.

Report:









Construction of Tanzania’s first toll expressway scheduled for 2023


The 215-kilometer road from Kibaha to Morogoro will be built through a public-private partnership (PPP) as the government works to effectively engage the private sector in transportation...




www.thecitizen.co.tz


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Construction of Tanzania’s first toll expressway scheduled for 2023
> 
> 
> The 215-kilometer road from Kibaha to Morogoro will be built through a public-private partnership (PPP) as the government works to effectively engage the private sector in transportation...
> ...


"_He stated that the minimum driving speed would be 120 kilometers per hour, and that there would be no humps._"

Should probably read *maximum* driving speed instead?
Is there a speed limit higher than 120 km/h anywhere in Africa, or any section of public road without a numerical limit?


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Tanzania by Julie Laurent, en Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Corvinus said:


> Is there a speed limit higher than 120 km/h anywhere in Africa, or any section of public road without a numerical limit?


I'm not sure. The SADC standard is 120 km/h ast the highest speed limit. Countries which base their system on French roads may have 130 km/h. 

Wikipedia shows Libya and Ivory Coast with 130 km/h speed limits. Libya doesn't have a lot of controlled-access highways though.


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

Corvinus said:


> "_He stated that the minimum driving speed would be 120 kilometers per hour, and that there would be no humps._"
> 
> Should probably read *maximum* driving speed instead?
> Is there a speed limit higher than 120 km/h anywhere in Africa, or any section of public road without a numerical limit?


They may be talking about the design speed being no lower than 120 km/h.


----------

